# X5 SCR Test - Results Opinions ?



## Renovator (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been dragging on and on with this fix. (Some due to getting reliable ISTA+ connectivity etc.)

(I'm nearing the bitter end of the first 200 mile no-start scenario. )

In this test, I do get some NOx sensor numbers that lead to a recommend of replacing the first sensor.

(I have a feeling that may be a default NOx sensor fault suggestion. (And I'll be told to replace the second anyway. ))

IOW's, could those that have fought the SCR Test challenge take a look at the sensor output or anything else curious.


I just don't have enough knowledge to understand which sensor's number may be correct. 

Thank You.


----------



## Rockfordw (Mar 19, 2017)

*nox sensors testing*

The NOX ppm reading for the downstream sensor is way too high. Replacing only one of them is never a good idea. They are not nearly as expensive as they once were. In addition, the warranty for them was extended last year to 120k miles and you can have a third party (or dealer) replace them and get a refund from BMW NA. Change them both out, reset SCR adaptations, run test in your driveway.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

You can't have a third party do it now and get refunded. 
Bmw-rp.com will deny it.

If you did it before the extended warranty, then diy or third party will be reimbursed.


----------



## Renovator (Aug 19, 2016)

Gentlemen,

Thank you both for your replies.

(We've once again got caught with family health matters delaying car and forum time. )


Yeah, that second reading is out there. My initial test, the previous one, finished all 11 steps but made a remark about soot, and instructed to do a road test. That didn't help, and my efforts to try and force a regen really didn't execute as planned. All consuming limited miles.


Then finally on this test with updated ISTA+, after getting all the connectivity sorted, we do see the NOx.


The only reason I mention, is because there should have been plenty of times for the sensors to throw a code, or anything to code since the issue first started and codes were cleared.

So I arrived at the same place you both are.

Just do both and try and limit the driveway tests.

BMW is not responding to my inquires on the reimbursement, my guess is that is the answer, but I can submit in any event.


____


Yes I am still good on the extended warranty.


BUT. My stores here are going to play by the the script.

I got the FRM and CAS out of them, but they are using the literal 'incorrect fluid' message that comes with the shutdown, to begin their fix it script.

It's nonsense. This same organization has NOT EVER performed the urea exchange properly in the first 6 years of this vehicle's life, but now want $400 for the $25 worth of fluid.

This is one of the vehicles that never reported any urea low issues, but I added urea after the first and only NOx warning I saw, and that's what dominoed this thing.

So even though the entire urea system has been cleaned from passive through the metering valve, they will not check the urea with a refractometer and replace my NOx.

My fear is after they jerk around the urea fill again, the script will push for a new DPF.

IOW's it doesn't matter what these NOx are out of pocket, doing this the right way so the next owner's risk is at a minimum is the path. 


Thanx again.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

In the work order, write down 'filled with 6.5G of BMW DEF, receipt attached- still shows 'incorrect fluid'. Check and advise"

If they charge you $400, find out ist is NOT the fluid, then finally fix it under the sensor warranty, contact your CC company and chargeback the $400 claiming they did work that was clearly not indicated. (based on the documented evidnce in the intial work order. The key is a document from the dealer with that statement in it. Not your 'after the fact' assertion, but rather 'they knew it was correct fluid, I told them it was correct, they agreed it was correct as they accepted the work order.

my 2cents


----------



## Renovator (Aug 19, 2016)

ard, thank you for your help.

( I wish early on, I had seen your posts admonishing taking a cavalier attitude toward the emissions related CEL's.)

In this specific case, if I thought paying for a bogus refill would get me to the NOx sensors under warranty, I had that arrow.

BUT, the way they were playing, I figured, they figured a plugged DPF would pay for the sensors.

So, quite frankly, out of pocket for the sensors was the most economical and enjoyable route.


_____


AND, I believe it worked.


The new German made, BMW labeled, sealed, front and rear NOx sensors arrived over the weekend.

These are the wedding cake profile, replacing my old single cylinder design.

They are installed and the SCR test was run again.


(There were new connectivity issues between the car/truck and laptop.

This was the first time ISTA+ showed numerous goofy red ECU not communicating items.

I reloaded ISTA+ and the modules moved around, but a flurry were still 'not communicating'.

The fix was re-setting latency to 1 in Device Manager.) (Reboot, Reload.)

______

I have attached a PDF of pages 14 and 15 of the test. 

The top of page 15 shows that the SCR system is functioning trouble free.

I then thought it would tell me to take the conditioning drive, BUT after telling it I had SCR faults, which is why I ran the test...

It states I should NOW replace both sensors. :thumbup:

______

Now my request for help and advise:

I have run my miles way down on two attempts, Before the NOx sensor redo, to 'reduce soot' and 'force a reconditioning'.

I don't think the second attempt, while trying to smurf the reported partial pressures across the DPF worked. ( I think I was monitoring the wrong outputs on my handheld, and the weep hole opened way up, killing the process. BUT stuff got plenty hot.)

When I revisit ISTA+ the program should include the option to extend my driving range, one time; a requested regen should be on the list as well. 


I can also set the regen request, and perhaps a force from my Autel 808Pro. 


My question is, will the conditioning run be able to do what it needs to do to remove my Incorrect Fluid Warning and mileage countdown, IF a regen does NOT take place in the dual regen/conditioning run ?


Do the results on page 14 suggest an answer, one way or the other?



Thank you for taking the time.


----------

